# what is a pound worth?



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Back in my 90's MTB days I was definatly a weight weenie.
These days not so much. But she is heavy weight compared the the rigs of today.

I ride an older steel.
What would you guys pay to drop a pound off my bike?
The most logical is a carbon fork. But is it worth it?


----------



## Kevy Metal (Sep 30, 2008)

pigpen said:


> But is it worth it?


Being it's your bike that's a question best answered by you. The practical option would be to just drop a pound off your body.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*A pound is worth,*

at today's exchange rate, $1.63, or 1.13 Euro.

Wait, that wasn't your question . . .


----------



## El Guapo (Dec 10, 2002)

Too many variables to consider. First, we would need to know the current spec of the bike. Second, we would need to know the current spec of "you."

The most logical and cost-effective place to drop weight on the bike is in the wheels/tires. If you run wire-beaded tires, switch to Kevlar beaded tires. For less than $100 you would drop around 1/2 pound. Wheels are next. Pick up some lighter weight alternatives from Neuvation, Soul, etc. You could likely drop a full pound there. All told, you're probably looking at $400-500 to drop 1 to 1.5 pounds. It will be rotational weight, so theory dictates it will feel like more weight being removed.

Anyway, the answer you probably don't want to hear is this...drop your body weight. Don't do it drastically, but you could surely lose a pound of body weight without breaking the bank.

Remember, it's the "total" package...bike + rider + gear. It's much more cost effective and healthy to cut body weight first...just don't go all Karen Carpenter and you should be fine.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

you gotta be kidding, some of the guys here are prepared to pay 100 bucks a GRAM!


----------



## BadHabit (Mar 7, 2005)

Purple Kush is about $1400.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> at today's exchange rate, $1.63, or 1.13 Euro.
> 
> Wait, that wasn't your question . . .


Twenty shillings!

Seriously, I'd put a pound of weight at 800 bucks -- enough for a lighter set of wheels, or maybe a super-light crank.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

1 pound=2.2046 kilograms


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

...but no, seriously: What are you willing to give up, or what would you like to gain besides just having a lighter bike? Also, what would you consider to be the "heavier-than-necessary" components on your bike?

Generally, as was stated before, I think prob the easiest/cheapest way to drop weight is @ the wheels & tires, but again that depends on how heavy what you have now is.


----------



## tedgrant (Jun 13, 2006)

Wait, I thought a kilo was 2.2 pounds. I gotta talk to that guy I did that deal with...


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

1 pound (avdp) = 0.4535924 kilogram


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

*Oops!!*

Had it backwards.:blush2: 

1kilo = 2.2046lbs


----------



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

It entirely depends - I've probably spent about $100/pound on my last few upgrades, but will stop soon because it becomes cost-prohibitive. Changing average components to light ones is expensive, changing light ones to ultra-light is $$$$$.


----------

